# One bad day



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Well we got out of school today for snow and i go to check m traps and first one on the line is a pull out of a bridger 1.65 then go to check my second one and i got a little tiny possom that prob dont way a pound and it took three shots from a 22 stinger to dispatch then go to third trap and another pull out from same sized trap then go to trap number four this one is a 4 coiled 1.75 and the chain is broke and my trap it gone.so i brought my border collie up who loves to go **** huntin with us and he tracks whatever it is for bout an hour and the trail goes cold.one crummy way to start a day


----------



## predda-gedda (Nov 30, 2008)

Any tracks around the area that would indicate what you caught and lost??


----------

